# Soviet Tank Graveyard in Ukraine article



## Bluebulldog (28 Apr 2014)

Just general interest, thought it was neat.

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/462850/Amazing-pictures-of-hidden-Soviet-tank-graveyard-in-Ukraine-taken-by-plucky-teenager


----------



## AmmoTech90 (28 Apr 2014)

50.022840, 36.192513 are the coordinates on Google Earth/Maps


----------



## dapaterson (28 Apr 2014)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> 50.022840, 36.192513 are the coordinates on Google Earth/Maps



Or try https://goo.gl/maps/ErTVy


----------



## my72jeep (29 Apr 2014)

Wonder how long till they show up on EBay?


----------



## NavyShooter (29 Apr 2014)

On street-view, you can see some of the barrels/turrets over the top of the wall.


----------

